# Pleco in Quarentine with Zucchini



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I got a new pleco at petsmart a coupld of days ago, and since the tank that will be his home has other fish in it, he's in quarentine. I've stuck a piece of Zucchini in with him, since the quarentine tank doesn't have alot of algae. I was just wondering how long to leave the zucchini in the tank. I figured I'd be able to tell if it was going bad, but after 2 days, I'm not sure that I can. I will defentally put a smaller piece in with him next time.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

No longer then 36 hours. If you microwave it for just 10 seconds, that will soften the zucchini up and he will most likely eat it quicker. What kind of pleco is it? The only ones I have seen a Petsmart so far are the common, rubberlip and candy striped plecos. So I'm guessing it's one of them. For those I would also try algae wafers, frozen algae (Formula II) and shrimp pellets. If you got the candy striped they prefer a little more meaty foods then the other two types.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I really don't know how to tell, I just got one that I liked and that wouldn't get too big. I'd take a picture but the quarentine has semi-rounded sides that make it almost impossible to get a good picture. 

I have tried shrimp pelets and will probably get some algae wafers, but I was a bit curious of their effects on tank water. Do they make it cloudy or anything?

I will take the Zucchini out and put a fresh piece in. Thanks for the tip about microwaving it.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i leave mine in there for about 24 hours but it is usally gone in about 10 hours.

- Jonno


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

algae wafers and shrimp pellets will not cloud the water if you don't add too much. just as much as hey can eat during the night. A young pleco, 1 or 2 wafers is plenty.


----------

